# Tesla widget for your Mac



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

This is may latest app which works on both Mac, iOS and iPadOS. It adds the same Widget that you get from stats app to your Mac (Big Sur) and is also let you control the
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/ev-widget-for-model-s-x-3-y/id1541025068


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

pretty neat, how bout a Stats app holiday discount.! :-0


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> pretty neat, how bout a Stats app holiday discount.! :-0


Stats app is severely under-priced. Other apps and web-services that provide a subset of functionality that Stats app offer require a $50-$79 annual subscription . Stats app requires only a one-time purchase (currently $40 USD). The price of the app is likely to go up soon (still no subscription).


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Any way to import two years of existing data if I opt to change to stats?


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> Any way to import two years of existing data if I opt to change to stats?


No. Each app has its own database schema


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Stats App said:


> No. Each app has its own database schema


So switching to stats is pretty much a non-starter for those of us using anything else, unless we give up all previous data.


----------



## Maxpilot (Oct 7, 2020)

SalisburySam said:


> So switching to stats is pretty much a non-starter for those of us using anything else, unless we give up all previous data.


Stats app is not very good. I wish I had not purchased it. You get no trial period like the other apps that are subsription based.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> So switching to stats is pretty much a non-starter for those of us using anything else, unless we give up all previous data.


See the list of features that it provides in MaaDoTaa.com and decide if it's for you or not. 
one thing that Stats doesn't have: subscriptions

also Stats never sees your password or email when you log in. It directs the user to tesla website to sign in.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

Long time Stats user. Just downloaded this app. I really like the widget feature, and that I can see both our Teslas simultaneously. Honestly haven't used widgets much in Mac OS. This is a useful one. Thanks.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

Firewired said:


> Long time Stats user. Just downloaded this app. I really like the widget feature, and that I can see both our Teslas simultaneously. Honestly haven't used widgets much in Mac OS. This is a useful one. Thanks.


Thanks for your support. 
I don't see other non-Apple apps providing widgets on Mac either. 
You can also control the car using the app on Mac. I appreciate a quick review in the AppStore if you like the app.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

I use the Stats app, and appreciate its one time price vs a subscription. Also Apple watch support was a big selling point.
I will consider the MacOS variant, though i have a M1 MBP at work that can run iOS apps natively.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

EpsilonKore said:


> I use the Stats app, and appreciate its one time price vs a subscription. Also Apple watch support was a big selling point.
> I will consider the MacOS variant, though i have a M1 MBP at work that can run iOS apps natively.


Thank you! As a user, I hate subscriptions. I understand that not requiring a subscription doesn't make sense from the business perspective. But charging $50-$79 per year (as some apps and web-apps requires) seems unreasonable. One of the reasons for developing Stats was that I did not want to pay rent for an app. the other reason was that I did not want to give away my email/password. Stats never sees your Tesla credentials doing log in because it forwards the user to Tesla website for log in. It also supports MFA.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Trying this out. It's nice so far. My only complaint is the non-macOS 11 app icon!


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> Trying this out. It's nice so far. My only complaint is the non-macOS 11 app icon!


I generated the icon using an AI algorithm with the input image of a Roadster. Not sure what you mean by "non-macOS 11 icon". Even Apple icons for macOS doe not seem to follow a particular style.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

You seem oddly combative in response to a semi-joking post.

Anyway, I guess if you really don't see any difference in style between all of these, then sure I guess...









If you're interested, Apple has an entire section of their developer site dedicated to human interface and UI guidelines: https://developer.apple.com/design/human-interface-guidelines/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

IPv6Freely said:


> You seem oddly combative in response to a semi-joking post.


FWIW, it didn't seem combative at all to me.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

garsh said:


> FWIW, it didn't seem combative at all to me.


Fair enough, I retract that aspect of my statement. It's early and I still need more coffee.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> You seem oddly combative in response to a semi-joking post.
> 
> Anyway, I guess if you really don't see any difference in style between all of these, then sure I guess...
> View attachment 36517
> ...


I see, you mean the rounded corners. Apple does that automatically for iOS and iPadOS, but does not seem to do it for macOS apps. I'll make the corners round.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Stats App said:


> I see, you mean the rounded corners. Apple does that automatically for iOS and iPadOS, but does not seem to do it for macOS apps. I'll make the corners round.


Yeah the rounded corners at a specific size and radius, along with drop shadow etc. They even have actual icon templates available as well if that helps: https://developer.apple.com/design/resources/#macos-apps


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> Yeah the rounded corners at a specific size and radius, along with drop shadow etc. They even have actual icon templates available as well if that helps: https://developer.apple.com/design/resources/#macos-apps


I also added a new button to set the temperature


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

Awesome, definitely nice. Can you also turn on the Keep Climate On option (I assume you're just making API calls). Pretty often I forget to do so until after I've already gone into wherever I am.

In addition, would it be possible to have some sort of "mouseover" effect on the buttons so you know what they do prior to clicking? I mean, I can guess... but it may be better spelled out. Like the lightning bolt... I ASSUME that means "start charging" but honestly wasn't sure.

The other suggestion I have is that when you launch the app you just get straight to the Tesla login screen. That might confuse some people. Maybe even just a "welcome to EV Widget - Please sign into your Tesla account so the widget can access your vehicle functions. We do not see or store your data blah blah blah"

Either way, I'm really liking this. I think I'm gonna grab Stats too. Why not!


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> Awesome, definitely nice. Can you also turn on the Keep Climate On option (I assume you're just making API calls). Pretty often I forget to do so until after I've already gone into wherever I am.
> 
> In addition, would it be possible to have some sort of "mouseover" effect on the buttons so you know what they do prior to clicking? I mean, I can guess... but it may be better spelled out. Like the lightning bolt... I ASSUME that means "start charging" but honestly wasn't sure.
> 
> ...


Thank. Good suggestions. I'll definitely consider.
Stats app has a lot more functionality and no subscription (which is quite rare these days). Here is a list of what it does: MaaDoTaa.com


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I like the app, purchased it shortly after it came out and do use it for controlling the car's functions remotely. I will say, however, that I continue to subscribe to TeslaFi because it tracks my actual drives, including energy usage, temperature, elevation change and even things that would be useful if I had an ICE car, like duration of my drives. It's oddly satisfying to look and see, hey, yes, my average commute time this week was, in fact, shorter than usual, though in fairness I am not commuting at all right now. And it's really helpful to be able to track longer trips - how long did my drive to FL take last Christmas, and how long did I actually charge at each stop? And it's quite easy to search for a specific drive, whether by date, start or end point, duration, distance, or what have you. And while I don't drive as part of my job and can't deduct mileage from my taxes as a result, those that can find it really useful to be able to tag specific drives as work-related and then have the total work-related mileage spit out for them at the end of the year.

Add that kind of information and a convenient way to filter and view it, and you might get still more purchasers of your app, and get people like me to abandon their TeslaFi subscriptions and decide that Stats is the only thing they need.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

evannole said:


> I like the app, purchased it shortly after it came out and do use it for controlling the car's functions remotely. I will say, however, that I continue to subscribe to TeslaFi because it tracks my actual drives, including energy usage, temperature, elevation change and even things that would be useful if I had an ICE car, like duration of my drives. It's oddly satisfying to look and see, hey, yes, my average commute time this week was, in fact, shorter than usual, though in fairness I am not commuting at all right now. And it's really helpful to be able to track longer trips - how long did my drive to FL take last Christmas, and how long did I actually charge at each stop? And it's quite easy to search for a specific drive, whether by date, start or end point, duration, distance, or what have you. And while I don't drive as part of my job and can't deduct mileage from my taxes as a result, those that can find it really useful to be able to tag specific drives as work-related and then have the total work-related mileage spit out for them at the end of the year.
> 
> Add that kind of information and a convenient way to filter and view it, and you might get still more purchasers of your app, and get people like me to abandon their TeslaFi subscriptions and decide that Stats is the only thing they need.


Adding trip based data requires querying the car very frequently. That puts a lot of pressure on the car and tesla servers and can add to the phantom drain. That's why I didn't add that to Stats.


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

Stats App said:


> Adding trip based data requires querying the car very frequently. That puts a lot of pressure on the car and tesla servers and can add to the phantom drain. That's why I didn't add that to Stats.


For what it's worth, I experience very little phantom drain, and what little I do experience is worth it for the trip data I get. But, to each his or her own, I suppose.


----------



## Firewired (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't know if it is me or a glitch. We have two model 3s, one silver and the other MSM. In the widget I can see both, but when I open the widget it shows the information from the silver one with the picture of the MSM one. Beyond that for the life of me, I can't figure out how to change from one car to the other.

Thanks for an interesting app.


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Is it possible to add a simple Help menu? Not clear what all the controls/indicators mean...

Also, is it possible to access the climate controls from this app? 

Sean


----------



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

My only complaint with EV Widget is that it wakes the car up about once an hour. That could be an issue when I'm on a road trip without easy access to a charger as I wouldn't want any additional battery drain. Other services that use the Tesla API to get data manage to figure out when the car is asleep and then avoid waking it up (TeslaFi and Teslamate both succeed at this in my experience).


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

Firewired said:


> I don't know if it is me or a glitch. We have two model 3s, one silver and the other MSM. In the widget I can see both, but when I open the widget it shows the information from the silver one with the picture of the MSM one. Beyond that for the life of me, I can't figure out how to change from one car to the other.
> 
> Thanks for an interesting app.
> 
> View attachment 36563


Switching cars in the main app is similar to switching cars in Tesla app: Just swipe left and right to switch to the other car.


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

khorton said:


> My only complaint with EV Widget is that it wakes the car up about once an hour. That could be an issue when I'm on a road trip without easy access to a charger as I wouldn't want any additional battery drain. Other services that use the Tesla API to get data manage to figure out when the car is asleep and then avoid waking it up (TeslaFi and Teslamate both succeed at this in my experience).


The app does not wake the car automatically. The widget updates once per hour and that has virtually no effect on the phantom drain. If your computer is always on and you don't want the widget to collect updated information, you can remove the widget.


----------



## khorton (Aug 20, 2019)

Stats App said:


> The app does not wake the car automatically. The widget updates once per hour and that has virtually no effect on the phantom drain. If your computer is always on and you don't want the widget to collect updated information, you can remove the widget.


Is the impact on vehicle wake/sleep the same with either the iOS app widget of the macOS app widget?


----------



## Stats App (Jul 11, 2018)

khorton said:


> Is the impact on vehicle wake/sleep the same with either the iOS app widget of the macOS app widget?


"EV Widget" and Stats app have virtually no effect on phantom drain


----------

